# Tritoniopsis elegans infestation



## Rejine (Jan 2, 2013)

i need some help with my tank

i found 2 unknown white nudybranch slugs in my tank few months ago and as a newbie in salt water tanks i kept these little creatures in my tank thinking what could possibly go wrong.

They were around quarter an inch back then.

a week ago i found these creatures and they were pretty huge they grew 3 times their size around 1 1/2 inch i noticed my leather colony was half way gone.

i pulled them out of the tank and found eggs around the area where i found them.

now those eggs had been hatched and theyre all over my tank and my leather is almost gone.

i am getting worried any suggestion on how to get rid of these critters?

i found a link on how they look like The Sea Slug Forum - Tritoniopsis elegans

thanks 
Rejine


----------

